# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحقيقة والكابوس - كلام رائع

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كلام رائع لا يصدر من إلاّ من قلب سليم فهِم الدين وفرح بإسلامه... ولا نزكي على الله أحدا.

الحقيقة والكابوس
الدكتور إياد القُنيبي -عفى الله عنه-
منقول من موقع الدكتور

حصل معي أن أحلم بكابوس ، ثم أدرك أثناء الحلم أنه مجرد كابوس، فأستريح وأستمتع! 
لأني أقارنه بالواقع الأفضل الذي ينتظرني عند اليقظة.
جمال العيش مع القرآن أنه يجعل آلام الحياة في حِسك مثل هذا الكابوس، ويجعلك تعيش واقعاً جميلا منتظرا،
هو واقع نهايات معركة الحق مع الباطل، وواقع الحياة الآخرة الأبدية.
تقرأ في القرآن:
{وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} -المنافقون:8-
وتقرأ: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ فِي الأَذَلِّينَ} -المجادلة:20-
فتعلم أن ذل المؤمنين وعزة الكافرين كابوس، مجرد كابوس...سيزول قريبا وتنتقل إلى الحقيقة التي يجعلك القرآن تعيش معها في لحظتك الراهنة !
تقرأ: {إِنَّ الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ(13)وَإِنّ  َ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ(14)} -الإنفطار-...فتعلم أن نعيم الفجار وجحيم الأبرار كابوس،
مجرد كابوس وهمي سيَمُر سريعاً، وستصحو قريبا على واقع حقيقي أبدي سرمدي، يجعلك القرآن تعيشه الآن!
بهذا الشعور -الحقيقي- قد تتحول آلامك إلى متعة ! 
لأنك تقارنها بالواقع المنتظر فتدرك الفرق، وتنتظر لذة الفطر بعد طول صيام.
إنها لذة وطمأنينة لن تدركها أبدا إلا بالعيش مع القرآن...يومياً.
ومن حُرم منها في يوم من الأيام فقد حرم خيرا كثيرا، 
إذ سيعيش كابوس الحياة الوهمي على أنه واقع...
{ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ} -آل عمران:185- . اهـ.

*****
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
والحمد لله*

----------

